# What would you like to see change in Cyprus?



## xpeterpx (May 14, 2012)

If you had the power to change something for the better for the lovely country you live in what would it be?

I imagine cheaper prices would be high on peoples agenda,but what about in other ways?

...Warmer winters?

....More Brits maybe? Less Brits maybe!


Maybe nothing its perfect!!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The top of the list for me would be an RSPCA type body to combat animal cruelty.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Cable Internet across the whole island!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Toilet paper down the loo where it belongs!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Toilet paper down the loo where it belongs!


Explain that one to me :/ *confused*


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Cable Internet across the whole island!


You are young so perhaps...

But if I am correct informed, it seems to go backwards. I think Cable net has left Paphos


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> But if I am correct informed, it seems to go backwards. I think Cable net has left Paphos


I wasn't aware they had been in Paphos. They sent me this nice little coverage map the other week: Geomatic NEW Maps


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Toilet paper down the loo where it belongs!


We have always put it where it belongs, without a problem


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I wasn't aware they had been in Paphos. They sent me this nice little coverage map the other week: Geomatic NEW Maps


Cable internet normally builds on an existing cable network for TV. That is almost non existent in Cyprus. Because of that the infrastructure would be very very expensive.

Phone and tv can be sent over internet so the customers are not there


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Explain that one to me :/ *confused*


Toilet paper is usually put in a bin beside the toilet, not down the loo. The system is not geared to flush toilet paper which can cause blockages.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Many of the newer properties have systems which can cope with paper. Our house is 10 years old and we have always put paper in the loo as did the previous owners and have never had any problems.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Do most people in Cyprus do this or do expats take a different approach?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Collossusx said:


> Do most people in Cyprus do this or do expats take a different approach?


Cypriots will always use a bin as that is what they are used to. If a house has modern drains the problem really does not arise.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Toilet paper is usually put in a bin beside the toilet, not down the loo. The system is not geared to flush toilet paper which can cause blockages.


Uhm that is gross. Toilets that cannot handle paper? Uhm......isnt....some stuff....bigger than the paper........err........you know.......uhhmmmm

Gross!!!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Cheaper landing fees to Paphos and Larnaca


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> I think Cable net has left Paphos


I just spoke with a rep last Thursday. No plans for commercial or retail cable coverage in Paphos in the foreseeable future, but fiber is available - they just installed in my office building. Count on at least €100 per MB symmetric. Beyond ridiculous....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> I just spoke with a rep last Thursday. No plans for commercial or retail cable coverage in Paphos in the foreseeable future, but fiber is available - they just installed in my office building. Count on at least €100 per MB symmetric. Beyond ridiculous....
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


My wireless provider pay 45 € per Mb and that is also crazy


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> My wireless provider pay 45 € per Mb and that is also crazy


Wow, that is insane, who are you with?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to see more people coming to live in Cyprus because they want to live here.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I would love to see free transport to Paphos airport and free airline tickets to the UK so that all the moaning British expats, who obviously hate Cyprus and the Cypriots, can go back "home". That would mean that those of us who love Cyprus (with all its imperfections) can enjoy our home here.

Being serious for a moment, there are times when we hang our heads in shame at some of the loud comments (in English) we overhear about "Cyps" and "these people". The other day in Papantonio I was queuing at a checkout when an elderly Cypriot man (with one item) asked me if he could go first. I agreed (given the size of my trolley). A loud voice from the back of the queue thought he was pushing in, and announced to all and sundry, that in the old days these people would step aside for the British, and it was a shame they didn't do so now. I haven't hit anybody since I left the army in 1974, but was pretty close that day.

The one thing I would love to see change is the attitude to animal welfare. It breaks my heart sometimes (and I did know what it would be like before we decided to move here) but that still doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Uhm that is gross. Toilets that cannot handle paper? Uhm......isnt....some stuff....bigger than the paper........err........you know.......uhhmmmm
> 
> Gross!!!


Zach, I'm suprised at this response after you went to pains to point out to me that you're 50% Cypriot, have family all over the island and have been here lots of times.

You should know about the lack of mains sewerage systems and the individual septic tank system on each property.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Zach, I'm suprised at this response after you went to pains to point out to me that you're 50% Cypriot, have family all over the island and have been here lots of times. You should know about the lack of mains sewerage systems and the individual septic tank system on each property. Pete


Here here!

Apologies for any typos or spelling mistakes but I am using my phone


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Zach, I'm suprised at this response after you went to pains to point out to me that you're 50% Cypriot, have family all over the island and have been here lots of times.
> 
> You should know about the lack of mains sewerage systems and the individual septic tank system on each property.
> 
> Pete


there is nothing wrong or "third world" with a properly designed and maintained septic tank as a waste disposal system, so long as the effluent does not contaminate aquifers or water courses. Some 25% of American households are served this way, and will deal adequately with proper toilet paper ie not newspaper, or manmade material. As Veronica pointed out, the problem is usually with the lack of quality of the pipework system and particularly manholes where benching or channelization is rough or missing altogether which allows paper to get caught, thence blockages. Mains drainage is usually desirable from an imperative to recover the water for recycling.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree with a couple of the other posts, animal welfare is high on the list, but we did consider at great length bringing our dog, and decided he was ultimately better with us and we would look after him here as best as we could (i.e. keep aware of poison, snakes etc.)

The only other disappointing thing to me sometimes is the rubbish tipping, which you can sometimes see on the side of valleys - fridges, builders rubbish just tipped over - what a shame.

Driving somedays is a bit like being in a playstation "mario kart" game - but hey ho something I will put up with.

All in all , we love it and would not change anything.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bencooper said:


> there is nothing wrong or "third world" with a properly designed and maintained septic tank as a waste disposal system, so long as the effluent does not contaminate aquifers or water courses. Some 25% of American households are served this way, and will deal adequately with proper toilet paper ie not newspaper, or manmade material. As Veronica pointed out, the problem is usually with the lack of quality of the pipework system and particularly manholes where benching or channelization is rough or missing altogether which allows paper to get caught, thence blockages. Mains drainage is usually desirable from an imperative to recover the water for recycling.


Quite so and there was no criticism in my post whatsoever. I think your response should have been directed to Zach in order to help his state of shock and surprise.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

What would I like to change? Well a couple of things have already been mentioned but for cpmpletedness I will include in my list;

1. Improved animal welfare, I am truly appalled by the way some folk treat animals and in particular dogs.
2 Proper and full prosecutions for fly tipping offences and current tipping sites cleared up
3 Expulsion of all expats who, having retired and emigrated from the UK, still refer to the UK as 'home'.
4 Total ban on folk who want to introduce additional internet type services
5 Restaurants refusing to serve people not reasonably attired 
6 Improved facilities and signage for walking routes
7 Reconciliation between the south and north (some things may be a little harder to achieve than others)
8 More frequent ferry services between Cyprus and other territories
9 Less moaning about things and more happiness about living on this otherwise wonderful isle

Im sure other things will come to mind as I savour my evening meal overlooking the beautiful vista of Paphos from my sanctuary in the hills - without the assistance of a webcam, pure bliss!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Zach, I'm suprised at this response after you went to pains to point out to me that you're 50% Cypriot, have family all over the island and have been here lots of times.
> 
> You should know about the lack of mains sewerage systems and the individual septic tank system on each property.


I am indeed 50% Cypriot and do indeed have family around the island. I have been there in 1992, 1996, 1999, 2002, 2004 and 2007 and never encountered a situation where I was told NOT to put the paper down the toilet. Granted I do not really remember the 92 and 96 visits, but I have clear memories from 99 onward and never encountered this. That being said, the various family members I stayed with had newer properties so that might explain it. Not sure.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Number 3 on a previous posts' list says they wish for an expulsion of expats here who still refer to UK as 'home'...cheers, include me then as for 50 years I lived there as it was my home and my children and parents are there so to me it is still home this is my second home.


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

1)BETTER internet speed and better internet speed without a contract-it is not possible to sigh a 18 months contact when you move so often-this i want for me
2)Significantly better business climate which includes e-government-this is for everyone


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Torto said:


> 2)Significantly better business climate which includes e-government-this is for everyone


What's wrong with the business climate? There is e-government in all areas that matter for business. We do all our taxes, social security, recruitment and information collection online. Knowing Greek would help though...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

1)Compare Singapore/Hong Kong(business climate) with Cyprus.....................and not only them
(In one Excellent business climate,there is no economical crisis.....................only a small for a temporal/for a short time).
I lot of businesses to close/failure,reducing salaries,no jobs........................this is indicator of bad or excellent business climate ?
2)See the e-government in Estonia and compare it with Cyprus ?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Torto said:


> 1)Compare Singapore/Hong Kong(business climate) with Cyprus.....................and not only them
> (In one Excellent business climate,there is no economical crisis.....................only a small for a temporal/for a short time).
> I lot of businesses to close/failure,reducing salaries,no jobs........................this is indicator of bad or excellent business climate ?
> 2)See the e-government in Estonia and compare it with Cyprus ?


I think your point 1 is very confused. The economic crisis in Cyprus has many reasons, some geo-political, some global and regional economic, and some just sheer stupidity of the local politicians. 

Your point 2 is disingenuous. You are listing a statistical outlier (Estonia was a greenfields country in terms of e-gov, and had the benefit of a progressive, smart, and well-informed set of politicians to drive change - this in itself is very rare to find anywhere). The Cyprus E-Gov efforts are neither significantly better nor significantly worse then anywhere else in the EU - they are pretty average in terms of functionality and implementation. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes i agree with you..................................they are average......................and they receive average results................i want the best to receive the best results .
I also agree with some of your words about Crisis-but is it possible to the crisis here to happen without permission/actions of Cyprus government ?
Who make the GDP' debt so high ?
Who made the permanent deficit for a long time ?
Who made you do investing in Greek obligations instead investing in your economy ?
Is Cyprus offers the best business climate in your Europe..........................they offer the average............................and they receive average results -who made this business climate ?

Yes,EU has waited for the right president before helping Cyprus,they was also more interested to lower Russian influence before helping Cyprus,they also said that the Greek obligations are safe.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

You keep saying the business climate here is not good, or average. Forbes places Cyprus on 27th Place out of 100, putting is us well above average. Best Countries for Business List - Forbes

The key to running a good business is to inform yourself about the facts, and make decisions based on those. Uninformed assumptions are a quick road to failure.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Check this better Ranking of economies - Doing Business - World Bank Group.
Also GPD growth,GDP per capita,popualtion and trade balance didn't show the whole picture.
P.S
Ok-for me and you it is not a problem(the business climate-we managed to make our business patch)-what about others ?
They are complaining from:
Too many jobs available here ?
Few jobs available here ?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

The Forbes research takes data from the following sources: Heritage Foundation; World Economic Forum; Transparency International; Freedom House; World Bank; Central Intelligence Agency; Property Rights Alliance.

So, the World Bank plus a variety of other credible sources. This ensures that the list represents a very broad, overall view of various economic indicators. 

The world Bank "Ease of Doing Business Index" (Pretty much the standard reference for "good business climate") puts Cyprus on 39th place out of 189 - again, well above average, and Cyprus can be considered a global leader in this regard. Doing Business 2014 - Understanding Regulations for Small and Medium-Size Enterprises - World Bank Group 

In term of E-Gov, Cyprus is actually listed as one of the emerging leaders of E-Gov implementations in the 2012 UN report on the subject and in 2010, the EU consistently lists Estonia, Malta and Cyprus as top implementers. (n.b. I was the Chief Enterprise Information Architect for the Maltese Government, and was deeply involved in the Maltese E-Gov implementation) http://unpan3.un.org/egovkb/Portals/egovkb/Documents/un/2012-Survey/unpan048065.pdf (pdf) and https://ec.europa.eu/digital-agenda/sites/digital-agenda/files/egov_report.pdf (pdf)

In short, your assertions that the business climate in Cyprus is not up to scratch and that the E-Gov in Cyprus is not up to scratch are both false, as strongly supported by the available data. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Also: Massive health resort announced | Cyprus Mail 
_
“The efforts of the Government of Cyprus for the revitalization of the Cyprus Economy following the recent Eurogroup decision, and its reestablishment as a regional business center and a major tourist destination, as well as significant source of energy production in the region, have played a critical role in its decision,” Wright said._

clearly an indicator of an unfriendly business climate....

Martijn :ranger:


----------

